# Audi 200 20vtq for sale. 2500$



## Qua2ro (Jan 13, 2010)

1991 audi 200 20v turbo quattro. 2 sets of tires, factory roof rack, daily driver with 200k. has manuals and some extra parts decent shape for age and mileage. 2500$. Located southern NH


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

sedan or avant?


----------



## Qua2ro (Jan 13, 2010)

sedan


----------



## Jan PL S6 (Apr 22, 2010)

still available? pics?


----------

